# New wand!



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

So as much i have loved the dfw wand, i've been trying to come up with pistol grip wand that didnt cost a fortune. The dfw wand is not the most ergonomic for me (still a great f'ing wand).So after a TON of research and thought, i went to northern tool and bought a pressure washer pistol grip handle (24$), a 28 inch pressure washer extension (took off both pressure washer fittings)(14$), a 1/4" tee jet adapter, 3/8" male threaded barb connector and voila! 
I also bought a new turf jet tip (excellent contact dispersion for pre-em) and turf jet adapter.

So my only concern was the lower pressure the 20v chapin puts out vs a pressure washer, but that was not an issue at all. Pulled the trigger and boom, works perfect, and the turf jet tip seems legit.

So as far as i can tell you can take any pressure washer setup and convert it to your needs. Just another option!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Pressure washer triggers and SS wand pipes make good spray hand pieces. They hold up well under pressure and because pressure washing involves acids or degreasers, they are very chemical resistant.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup: great thread!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

How wide is the spray pattern


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Turbo TurfJet Those can spray up to 5 ft wide but the pattern is spotty and drift prone. You get the width by angling the pattern parallel to the grass or even pointing up. That other thread about the Teejet nozzles spraying the water sensitive cards illustrates the pattern produced rather well. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&start=240 The small drops in between the big drops are what concern me. I have tried using Turbo TurfJet nozzles and did not feel comfortable using them for anything but fertilizers.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I'll need to measure it when i get home, but i'll let you know


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Turbo TurfJet Those can spray up to 5 ft wide but the pattern is spotty and drift prone. You get the width by angling the pattern parallel to the grass or even pointing up. That other thread about the Teejet nozzles spraying the water sensitive cards illustrates the pattern produced rather well. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&start=240 The small drops in between the big drops are what concern me. I have tried using Turbo TurfJet nozzles and did not feel comfortable using them for anything but fertilizers.


I have to agree. I had to really slow down to get full coverage. I may stick with what i have.

@Greendoc , what tip do u use for pre-em?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

AI 110-0X. I set it up on that kind of gun so I am walking to the side of where I am spraying. Like I said, as if painting a car. For most people an AI 110-03 or AI 110-04 will apply a gallon per 1000 sq ft with excellent coverage and at a reasonable pace.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ based on greendoc suggestion I tried the AIXR. It is an excellent compromise between drop size and drift. I'm using it for pgr and prodiamine.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Nice!


----------

